# Travelling solo HAS HELPED ME SO MUCH



## freakamidget (Nov 25, 2013)

Recently I went travelling solo for 4 weeks. I've never travelled alone at all or been away from my parents so it was a huge step to say the least. Never in my life have I changed so rapidly in 4 weeks. I have gained a ridiculous ammount of confidence and I'm now comfortable to talk to strangers, ask for help, talk to new people and make friends. it's like I'm a reformed person! I stayed in hostels and it was so easy to make friends and meet new people because everyone is open and friendly and eager to meet others and I felt so at ease talking to new people. I've been back a month and I haven't slipped into old ways too much so I really reccomend travelling solo, it sounds so scary but it's sooo rewarding, and you will feel like a million dollars. 

Also before I went travelling I'd never been kissed but I finally got to be kissed after 21 pathetic years of waiting! SO yay me, again more confidence gained, and has definitely given me loads more confidence with the opposite sex. 

But that said it's not like I've done a 360, I still get anxious, I will always be the quiet one but i've just got so much confidence from it, and I can't wait to travel again somedday.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

I'd love to do that, strongly considering it.


----------



## missingno (Sep 29, 2011)

Congrats op.

Planning on going solo to Europe next year hoping I can get any sort of improvement in confidence and connecting with people because of it. Miracles can happen I suppose


----------



## TheBagel (Oct 8, 2013)

+1 for traveling solo. Like you, I was astounded at all the friendly people I met, at the hostels especially but also just on the street, bus, at restaurants and more. 

Unfortunately, I've since fallen back into a lot of the same habits as before (I got crazy depressed after coming home ... exploring abroad made me forget that "this" was my life), but congrats. Gotta build up my life like that again for 2014.


----------



## JimS90 (May 19, 2013)

I ended up in Germany in 2007, solo and befriended a medical student in a hostel there. Travelling is pretty awesome. Up for a Kibbutz in Israel, once I find the time after studying.


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thats awesome OP, maybe its time I did something like that myself totally out of my comfort zone.


----------



## freakamidget (Nov 25, 2013)

TheBagel said:


> Unfortunately, I've since fallen back into a lot of the same habits as before (I got crazy depressed after coming home ... exploring abroad made me forget that "this" was my life), but congrats. Gotta build up my life like that again for 2014.


Hi Bagel.. I completely agree coming back I got huge post travelling depression. I just felt like as soon I was making so much progress with my social anxiety and making friends and then I had to come home again, where I'm the same exact person. Was there anyway you helped get over your depression after coming back?


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Where did you travel?


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Yeah it had the same effect on me. It's like pressing fast-forward with your progress.


----------



## TheBagel (Oct 8, 2013)

freakamidget said:


> Hi Bagel.. I completely agree coming back I got huge post travelling depression. I just felt like as soon I was making so much progress with my social anxiety and making friends and then I had to come home again, where I'm the same exact person. Was there anyway you helped get over your depression after coming back?


I wish man, the best I can do right now is empathize: I made more friends on Facebook in 10 days abroad than in the several months since then, and it's kind of depressing. If you've just come back, the best I can say is that I feel much better now than before going on my trip, even it wasn't the mind-altering, life-changing, social-anxiety-gone-forever, permanent change I thought it would be.

I've just been concentrating on going back, whatever way I can, and hopefully for a much longer-term stay next time.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

TheBagel said:


> +1 for traveling solo. Like you, I was astounded at all the friendly people I met, at the hostels especially but also just on the street, bus, at restaurants and more.
> 
> Unfortunately, I've since fallen back into a lot of the same habits as before (I got crazy depressed after coming home ... exploring abroad made me forget that "this" was my life), but congrats. Gotta build up my life like that again for 2014.


Ditto. I returned in August and I'm still depressed in December. It's like I went from amazing back to this boring, scared existence. I'm happy I have experiences, but it's so hard going back to nothing after everything.


----------



## Lazarusx (Apr 14, 2013)

Well, im happy to hear this, awesome 

I left in May 2012 and have been going ever since.. i came back for a couple of months earlier this year to save some money, but basically i've found different methods for saving and making money abroad that has allowed me to travel for extended periods of time.. at the moment im working at a hostel in Budapest.

I don't think i would know how to even begin to come back home, i've long since drifted from old friends, work and everything else. Still keep in contact with my family but thats about it.. although on the upside i've had romances and friendships abroad that i'll remember forever, some are even like a second family to me.

I was recently blown away by the Canadian man who had been traveling for 23 years and managed to visit every country in the world. Imagine coming back home after that length of time! 

http://news.nationalpost.com/2013/1...eturns-home-23-years-and-195-countries-later/


----------



## freakamidget (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm just curious if any of you that's travelled alone before has had this problem. I just can't stop replaying every single social interaction I had with strangers on the trip. I just can't stop reliving it in my mind. Thinking about what I did right/what I did wrong/what I should of done etc. It's crazy, like I just do it all the time? It's tearing me up.


----------



## AnonymousShmonomyous (Oct 15, 2013)

It can help build confidence for sure. I traveled nearly cross country by Greyhound once and I had a similar experience to yours. When you realize that you can rely on and take care of yourself, it's an awesome feeling.


----------



## PandorasBox (Feb 1, 2009)

I want to do this SO bad but Im afraid since Im a girl, never mind the fact that Im not too street smart


----------



## Grignard (Jan 16, 2013)

I really want to do this, but I can't until I get off of my parent's money. Do something alone for once.


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

I've never left America. I would love to travel but I'm scared to go alone. Maybe taking such a huge leap would change me in some way, for the better. I wouldn't mind ending up stranded in a place like Tokyo and having to start anew, build a fresh life from the bottom up.


----------

